# Self-Employment in Cyprus



## tocyprus (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you know anyone who is self-employed in Cyprus? Have you ever been self-employed in Cyprus? Would you consider it? Why or why not?


----------



## pacific0777 (Feb 6, 2009)

*self employed cyprus*



tocyprus said:


> Do you know anyone who is self-employed in Cyprus? Have you ever been self-employed in Cyprus? Would you consider it? Why or why not?


After living in cyprus for a few years being self employed to me is the only way to make a decent living for yourself.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pacific0777 said:


> After living in cyprus for a few years being self employed to me is the only way to make a decent living for yourself.


I would agee in principle, however it would depend on the type of business.There is only room for so many nail technicians, british plumbers and electricians etc.
Before committing to anthing do your homework and find out what sort of competition you would have.
Also remember that if you are treading on Cypriot toes you will not be popular.

Veronica


Good heavens I have just realised this is a very old thread.
Pacific it might be a good idea to check the dates of threads before answering them.


----------



## pacific0777 (Feb 6, 2009)

*True!*



Veronica said:


> I would agee in principle, however it would depend on the type of business.There is only room for so many nail technicians, british plumbers and electricians etc.
> Before committing to anthing do your homework and find out what sort of competition you would have.
> Also remember that if you are treading on Cypriot toes you will not be popular.
> 
> Veronica


This is true but if like you say your father in law is cypriot i think you will find it easier than others when searching for employment thats the way it goes over here.


----------



## ebogdan (May 30, 2011)

pacific0777 said:


> After living in cyprus for a few years being self employed to me is the only way to make a decent living for yourself.


Hello Pacific, I am a citizen of EU, living in a different country than Cyprus. I would like to open a business there in tourism as self-employed.
Please, can you tell me what are the steps for becoming self employed and approximately how much would cost and how long would take to do this?

Regards,
Bogdan.


----------

